# Mizzou vs UGA



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

I just can't tell you I feel good about this game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

About what I expected to start the game.  A young UGA team and something like that may kill their confidence.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Defense saves them FG to come.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 17, 2015)

Good stand by defense but can we send lambert back to Virginia??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

LOL Schotty sucks


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Good stand by defense but can we send lambert back to Virginia??



Only if Schottenheimer goes with him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Going to need the D to score at least 21 if we're going to have a shot at winning this game


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

Are y'all able to see the game?
My DirectTV signal is boogered up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

It is on the SEC network.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Lambert has looked terrible so far.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Trent Thompson is going to one of the best UGA has ever had.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is on the SEC network.



I know, but my pic is stuttering and breaking up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like Davis is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

My pic is fine right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

UGA getting no push on the offensive line.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

yes sir stopped on 4th down!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Pathetic running game so far.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

This game maybe be 9-0 Missouri.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

I just don't know


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

D got the stop but another wide open receiver lucky it was an incomplete...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

Sorry but any emotion Richt shows on the sideline you can tell its forced and fake. It's like if mister Rogers started yelling on TV.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2015)

Win


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Well an open hole


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

At least we saw a heartbeat in the running game this series.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Well an open hole



Then with UGA starting to get a rhythm, instead of trying to get one more play in before the quarter ended, they just let it run out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Then with UGA starting to get a rhythm, instead of trying to get one more play in before the quarter ended, they just let it run out.



Of course...........


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Jesse said Lambert throws a good deep pass, lol.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

What in the world is wrong with throwing a good 7-8 yard route to get a first down instead of throwing a 40 yarder on 2nd down every time.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> What in the world is wrong with throwing a good 7-8 yard route to get a first down instead of throwing a 40 yarder on 2nd down every time.



There's a reason the Jets and Rams were happy to see Schotty leave


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> What in the world is wrong with throwing a good 7-8 yard route to get a first down instead of throwing a 40 yarder on 2nd down every time.



He's trying to throw the bomb early to keep the defensive backfield way back so he can open up the running game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Wish old Chubb was in there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

On the board!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow a 7 minute drive for 3 points.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Where's browning smacker?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't even do an onside kick right.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Pooch kicked it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the call for an onside kick there. Just gotta execute


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Missouri WR's getting open.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

I bet UGA's defense scores more than the offense this game.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

This thing could get into double digits fore it is over.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

Hahaha the qb is terribleeeee!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Good decision by Lambert. Throwing into double coverage usually works out pretty good.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

great punt!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Special teams killing it today for the Dawgs. No major mistakes yet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Pretty good game so far.

The refs are killing Uga.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Just realized it's almost halftime. This has been a really quick half


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Well .......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

It's starting to rain in Athens....That means a loss is coming


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

About to be 10-3 and UGA can't score so that may be ballgame.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizzou gonna score and win this game


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

What can you say.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Drive down the field passing then try to get the last 10 yards with a run game that hasn't worked.  Brilliant strategy Missouri has. Is their coach named richt?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Watch for the fake


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Take a knee


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Drive down the field passing then try to get the last 10 yards with a run game that hasn't worked.  Brilliant strategy Missouri has. Is their coach named richt?



Yep, UGA getting no pressure on QB and DB's lose at least one receiver every time, so it is stupid for Mizzou to ever run it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Uga takes over in the 2nd half.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2015)

Can someone plz ask CMR why we do not hand off to our full back


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

It is stupid for any team to ever run it against Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Can someone plz ask CMR why we do not hand off to our full back



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe we pooch kick it to start the 2nd half


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga takes over in the 2nd half.



Don't tell everyone........ it's a secret


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not sure what's worse, watching the Dawgs offense or listening to mushmouth.  I may need to pull the radio out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

The O better get going because that QB from Mizzou is getting hot


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

No pooch kick and good coverage... Good start...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Come on defense, score.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Mizzou got away with interference.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Interference not called.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Well the refs are sure here


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

It's either 3-4 yard passes or 40 yards.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes sir another punt


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

No wonder he lost his starting job at uva!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmm mm


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

It hit somebody.  Maybe uga?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

I think it hit a Mizzou player.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

UGA will not get the call


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

It is clear it hit him!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't get mad..... we won't get the call


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> UGA will not get the call


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> UGA will not get the call





John Cooper said:


> Don't get mad..... we won't get the call



You guys are good at this.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Palmer just said the ball hit him, but it is ok they left it with Mizzou.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Refs definitely gonna decide this game


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Palmer just said the ball hit him, but it is ok they left it with Mizzou.



Palmer is not the official


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

C'mon now guys. Even as a homer, I agree with not overturning the ruling on the field there.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Missouri's qb will be playing for UGA next year. 


Starter


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

I think that may fire UGA up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Time to throw one deep


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Time to throw one deep



Or 2


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Palmer is not the official



Not what I said.  Palmer said he saw the ball hit the guy's foot clearly, but yet he was ok with it not being called correctly and the ball given to Mizzery.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Time to throw one deep



To who.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Too hard to overturn with that video. No need to worry about a no call UGA needs to start putting some points on the board


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> To who.



Anyone....... lol......you can win unless you throw deep early and often


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't mind calling stuff on us though.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't mind calling stuff on us though.



Yep.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

3rd and Schotty


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

This team reminds me of the Goff years


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This team reminds me of the Goff years



Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Michel 8 yards on first down then two nothing plays and punt.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Not what I said.  Palmer said he saw the ball hit the guy's foot clearly, but yet he was ok with it not being called correctly and the ball given to Mizzery.



He had no idea whether or not it hit him.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in Baltimore and can't get the game.  You dog fans whining about this and that is more fun than burning ants with a magnifying glass!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

This team is beat


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I'm in Baltimore and can't get the game.  You dog fans whining about this and that is more fun than burning ants with a magnifying glass!



Not whining just calling the play by play


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

No pass rush


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Good grief missouris QB SUCKS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Heres the targeting


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

The UGA offense averaged 30+ points per game under Bobo. Halfway through the third, Georgia has scored 3. Just saying.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Lol..... another late flag......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

It will stand.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Good grief


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

They got him. He gone.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Brent musburger is a cheese eating bore


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe it  will give UGA some us vs them fire.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Heck mizz don't have to beat us..... we do it to ourselves


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

If you're going to target someone for goodness sake target the QB


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Uga's defense will win this game. Mizzou can't move the ball


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga's defense will win this game. Mizzou can't move the ball



Umm we gotta score to......


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm behind this team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga's defense will win this game. Mizzou can't move the ball



 Not unless they score more than Mizzou and that doesn't look likely


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Whoever came up with the spread of this game needs to give up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

That aint football.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Maybe it  will give UGA some us vs them fire.



Your desperate for yall to not suck huh lol. My belly has more fire in it right now after eating tacos and drinking beer than Uga and Richt.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> The UGA offense averaged 30+ points per game under Bobo. Halfway through the third, Georgia has scored 3. Just saying.



I bet were averaging more than that this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Teeing off on the run now


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe we could try a little pass out in the flat.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Whoever came up with the spread of this game needs to give up.



yep


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Your desperate for yall to not suck huh lol. My belly has more fire in it right now after eating tacos and drinking beer than Uga and Richt.



Has to be the beer and tacos it sure aint your team doing it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

UGA ball.  Maybe the refs won't take it away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

In other news...
Gators return punt for 72 yards to tie LSU 28-28.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

OMG. A good special teams play by Georgia. When was the last time that happened? The 2012 SECCG?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Mitchell targeted that kick returner throw him out


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Tie game in Death Valley


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Marshall seems quicker to the hole than Michel tonight.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Mitchell targeted that kick returner throw him out



I'm actually surprised they didn't call him for him being within 1 yard.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> I bet were averaging more than that this year.



Nope. Schotty was a terrible hire. Bobo may not have been a world beater, but he was 10x better than Schotty will ever be.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Come on..... the screen pass ain't working


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

White lightning for 8 yards.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Running it down their throat and they throw a screen behind he line.  Schotty has got to go.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh look another screen pass


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Douglas totin the rock like a beast, and we throw it to the flat. Excellent call schotty


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

oh no.....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Intercepted


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Holy crap we suck


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Put Bauta in now.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

I would take Joe Cox at qb at this point....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Indisputable???


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Lets try that pass one more time.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Running got us there and then we throw


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Missouri gets the ball on their 1 yard line. They better hope the interception is overruled


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

Seriously the only problem I see with Uga is play calling.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Should be incomplete but they will uphold it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Uga gets the call


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Has to be the beer and tacos it sure aint your team doing it.



We beat yall that's all that matters!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

What.... we got a break


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2015)

Plz put nickel back in as THE QB


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Tie game


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

I hope schotty gets left at the stadium....he better not be employed by UGA at the end of this season.............


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Nope. Schotty was a terrible hire. Bobo may not have been a world beater, but he was 10x better than Schotty will ever be.


You can't blame shotty. He didn't recruit these qb's. That's our problem.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Seriously the only problem I see with Uga is play calling.



What.....we need a QB


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We beat yall that's all that matters!



Yep. That's all that matters


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder how bad Florida will beat UGA this year?  42-0, worse?  UGA will not score against UF.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Is it really that hard to find a Qb?  I'm serious.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> You can't blame shotty. He didn't recruit these qb's. That's our problem.



I'd be happy to see the entire staff gone. But at the very least, schotty needs to go.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I wonder how bad Florida will beat UGA this year?  42-0, worse?  UGA will not score against UF.



Uf is looking pretty good for sure,


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> We beat yall that's all that matters!



Yall didn't do much when you beat us.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Is it really that hard to find a Qb?  I'm serious.



I think UGA should have Jacob Eason grow a beard and put a tinted mask on and never take it off and pass himself of as Lambert the rest of the year.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Even with a straight up blitz, UGA can not get to Locke.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Finally a sack.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Well. Think they will fake


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Hand the ball off this entire drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

We need to score a run.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Can the O put it in the end zone???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like if one of the RB don't break a long run for a TD we won't score


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Where's Bobo at?


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Lambert might throw one good pass over 20yrds but we would drop it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

We need a touchdown


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Will someone tell UGA they have TE's.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Can they convert this 3rd down?


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> where's bobo at?



3-4


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Time out. We won't need that later.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Douglas is not who we needed running the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> 3-4



I think Bobo would have scored by now. Schotty sucks


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Is Rome even playing today?


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Douglas is not who we needed running the ball.



Saving Michel for the nfl.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Can Bauta really be so bad that he doesn't even get a single chance to play in a real game?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2015)

Three


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Is Rome even playing today?



Not sure but Rome's ankles are shot,,,


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I think Bobo would have scored by now. Schotty sucks



Maybe if he was Qb. He played for Donnan


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Can Bauta really be so bad that he doesn't even get a single chance to play in a real game?




If lambert is the best ....... then yep


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

1st down!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Maybe if he was Qb. He played for Donnan



Schotty sucks


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 17, 2015)

What a snoozer. Yall should be watching the LSU, Fla game


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

What will the spread open up at for the Fl game? Around UGA+21.5?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Michel running with heart.  UGA's player's have heart but no coordinator to guide them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Now protect the ball.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Schotty sucks



Palmer just said he is a lot like bobo so yea.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Can we just kick a fg on 2nd down instead of risking a turnover?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

We need a score


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Palmer just said he is a lot like bobo so yea.



Palmer is a Gator


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2015)

Stupid....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Can it get any worse.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Can not kick a chip shot.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

He must have went to lake Sinclair yesterday.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

shank on the FG.  Play it safe Richt get a FG Richt, smh.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

While you're getting a qb and coach to all out and get a new kicker too


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2015)

We suck......


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Schottu recruited the kicker. Fire him.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

We are in disarray right now. D gonna have to win it for us.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

The only thing sadder is Missouri won't be able to do anything when they get the ball


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Schottu recruited the kicker. Fire him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We are in disarray right now. D gonna have to win it for us.



Yep


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm sure Richt can figure this coaching thing out next year!!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 17, 2015)

I've never really been one to bash the coaches but dang, the play calling in this game is horrific. The subbing seems to be at wrong times of the game and the players know it judging by body language coming off the field. Shottys inability to waiver from his game plan will cost us games


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Brown made fun of the bama kicker and said get behind these coaches. Fire him.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 17, 2015)

The dawgs need to practice the "vanilla" stuff really hard the next two weeks!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Cmr takes over play calling on the red zone.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Throwback said:


> The only thing sadder is Missouri won't be able to do anything when they get the ball



See?


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

I was worried about missing the end of the GA/FL game due to trick or treating, but the game will be over long before.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Brown made fun of the bama kicker and said get behind these coaches. Fire him.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Cmr takes over play calling on the red zone.



I wish we had someone calling play


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Brown made fun of the bama kicker and said get behind these coaches. Fire him.





Ban the man


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2015)

If Mizzu had an offense they would be Pretty good.......their O sucks as bad as ours


GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Can Bauta really be so bad that he doesn't even get a single chance to play in a real game?



Kinda what I'm thinking at this point we need the threat of a qb run


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Lawdy what a dismal game


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

We're going to get a TD this drive and get ready to get behind this team for Florida.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 17, 2015)

C'mon Dawgs. Finish this.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Would nick saban keep lambert?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Yall remember when Georgia would actually audible at the LOS instead of running right into a blitz?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

UGA will do something stupid to lose it in the end.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Morgan will miss, then Mizzery will drive down and get a TD or FG to win it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Hmm mm can h3 make this one


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, woohoo, yeah go team.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Now the D needs to step it up


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Now we need the defense to hunker down.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Pooch kick it Richt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

Keep Richt he's so nice he talked that kicker into making one! He gets the game ball! Go Richt. National champs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Pooch kick?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Cmon Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

What... No pooch?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Keep Richt he's so nice he talked that kicker into making one! He gets the game ball! Go Richt. National champs!



Brick by brick .... right????


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Now the D needs to step it up



They have all game, if they let Mizzery score it will not be their fault the game is lost.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Just another war in the east.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Abram has gotten better as the years gone on.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2015)

Good grief Missouris offense is pitiful.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Knock the ball down. We don't need an auburn


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 17, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Brick by brick .... right????



Sure was last week!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Uga gets an UGLY win. 


Y'all better hunker down before the Cocktail Party.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Hunker down boys


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs. I will take it. Unless we can get the offense going I may not get another one for a while.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

What a terrible game. Georgia lucky to win this one. Gonna be a tight one down in Jacksonville up until kickoff.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2015)

Dog looked good tonight.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2015)

NC contenders


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Uga wins in a rout


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2015)

Those tough east games I tell ya


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

That's how you get after it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 17, 2015)

Bright spot, Bellamy played good in Jordan Jenkins absence and Jenkins, McKenzie both should be back for Florida.  That will free Reggie Davis up for more duties as WR.  Won't help much if play calling doesn't get way better.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

And we lose Sanders for the first half. I don't think we will miss him.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

I hope the bye week helps the offense some.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Bye week never helps Richt's team they always come out flat. On the bright side they got the W.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 17, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Would nick saban keep lambert?



No way.  He'd be forced into a medical scholarship ASAP. 



toyota4x4h said:


> Keep Richt he's so nice he talked that kicker into making one! He gets the game ball! Go Richt. National champs!



Did you hear his post game interview?  What he said to the Marshall Morgan?  How can you not like the guy?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Did you hear his post game interview?  What he said to the Marshall Morgan?  How can you not like the guy?[/QUOTE]

That is one of the main reasons I have tried to support the guy but just can't find anything in the tank for him. I hate it to. I also felt like that he was making a statement to his critics as well. Richt made the mess he's in but there isn't any doubt in my mind that he loves those players like his own and that's why he'll be here until his contract is over or even longer... The board of regents and the boosters love him and that's who make the call. As a die hard hard fan the only hope we have is for this staff to come together and change the course, but what I've seen from Shotty makes me think we are in for more of the same. Pruitt still gets a pass from me he was left a mess from the type of D linemen and overall recruits he's recruiting I think he'll improve but the jury is still out. He needs this D playing lights out next year. He'll have an anchor up front and some nasty freshmen to plug in for depth up front. The offense just flat out sucks and will suck next year to!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2015)

Lame win by the best consistent 8 & 4 coach in CFB. We do not have a QB.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2015)

That was just an old fashioned SEC defensive game, boys. I've seen many of them. Glad we won, but I would love to see one of our other QBs get the start against Florida. Lambert is making way too many bad decisions. He should have been picked off several times tonight. The guy isn't seeing the field worth a flip. I'd rather take my chances with one of the other guys. At least occasionally bring one of them in once we're in the red zone.

I'll take an ugly 9-6 win over a lose any day! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Lame win by the best consistent 8 & 4 coach in CFB. We do not have a QB.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Yep.. See Avatar..

Do our backup's suck that bad at Qb? Lambert just doesn't see past his 1st read and he waits to long to get rid of the ball..

The cocktail party is going to be a long day for the Dawgs..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The cocktail party is going to be a long day for the Dawgs..



Not for me. I'll be in a tree. You should be too.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.. See Avatar..
> 
> Do our backup's suck that bad at Qb? Lambert just doesn't see past his 1st read and he waits to long to get rid of the ball..
> 
> The cocktail party is going to be a long day for the Dawgs..



Not sure,Ramsey is the only other QB to get some legit playing time and he sucks bad also.....why don't they try Bautue(sp) 

I have always supported CMR but I'm about ready for a change.This father figure he is playing is not cutting it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not for me. I'll be in a tree. You should be too.



Yes


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2015)

Lambert suddenly has zero confidence and his trajectory on short passes is too low. Dude is 6'5", how are so many passes batted down or tipped? 5 times last night the qb keeper off a fake or bootleg would have worked, but I guess he can't run the ball, either. Our D played better last night with a lot of freshman and soph's in there. Gotta give Mo. defense some credit, they have a grown man defensive front and LB's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not for me. I'll be in a tree. You should be too.



I'll be in Florida but I'll be fishing the Flats!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

would've been different if played the Dome


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

Touchdown !!!!!...err, sorry, wrong game


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 18, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> That was just an old fashioned SEC defensive game, boys. I've seen many of them. Glad we won, but I would love to see one of our other QBs get the start against Florida. Lambert is making way too many bad decisions. He should have been picked off several times tonight. The guy isn't seeing the field worth a flip. I'd rather take my chances with one of the other guys. At least occasionally bring one of them in once we're in the red zone.
> 
> I'll take an ugly 9-6 win over a lose any day!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I'd like to see bauta get some playing time ramsey is a turnover machine


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Touchdown !!!!!...err, sorry, wrong game


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Did you hear his post game interview?  What he said to the Marshall Morgan?  How can you not like the guy?





There's plenty of coaches that would tell their kids the same thing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2015)

What did Richt tell Morgan?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What did Richt tell Morgan?




doesn't matter.. still dog


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What did Richt tell Morgan?




https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/...l-morgan-heartfelt-message-before-game-winner


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What did Richt tell Morgan?



No pressure son, I wouldn't lose my job if you handed to the other team and they ran it back for a TD.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What did Richt tell Morgan?



<script src="http://player.espn.com/player.js?playerBrandingId=4ef8000cbaf34c1687a7d9a26fe0e89e&adSetCode=91cDU6NuXTGKz3OdjOxFdAgJVtQcKJnI&pcode=1kNG061cgaoolOncv54OAO1ceO-I&width=576&height=324&externalId=espn:13913245&thruParam_espn-ui[autoPlay]=false&thruParam_espn-ui[playRelatedExternally]=true"></script>


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2015)

Throwback said:


> There's plenty of coaches that would tell their kids the same thing.



I would hope so. 

Seems Richt catches some flack for these kind of moments.  People would rather have somebody who loses their temper when their players screw up.  They'd rather have a Bo Pelini who screams profanity in an 18 yr old kids face than a Mark Richt who tells a kid that he loves him no matter what and that his value as a human being is not determined by his ability to kick an inflated scrap of pigskin between two metal posts.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought he said, no worries son, you will get another shot in the bottom of the ninth. You are hittin about .667 tonight which is better than what I have hit In my career in big games. Hit the next one and I will see if I can show some excitement for you.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 19, 2015)

elfii has lost control of Woodys


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> elfii has lost control of Woodys



Sure has... Robert and Elfii let to many Yankee lovers in here..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure has... Robert and Elfii let to many Yankee lovers in here..



and fsu fans too


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> elfii has lost control of Woodys



What is this "control" of which you speak?


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 19, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> elfii has lost control of Woodys



I can't find this control thing you write of in our job description.
Me thinks it is better explained as our job to help motivate the members of this fine board to moderate themselves.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and fsu fans too



I agree.

See sig line


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Bye week never helps Richt's team they always come out flat. On the bright side they got the W.



^^^ This.

I betting we get absolutely blown out in this game; an embarrassment just like the Alabama game.

We'll see.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 19, 2015)

I predict uga will blow out the gators and then we will have some "playoff chance" threads pop up same day...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

uga beats go gata by 5 td's

mark it


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> uga beats go gata by 5 td's
> 
> mark it



And within the hour of end of game at least one thread mentioning how if they win out and beat the west team they will be in the 4 team playoff and since they are such a hot streak they would lay it to anybody they faced in the playoff! National champs


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> And within the hour of end of game at least one thread mentioning how if they win out and beat the west team they will be in the 4 team playoff and since they are such a hot streak they would lay it to anybody they faced in the playoff! National champs



You act like you've seen this one before.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes I cant remember exactly what year it was but no more than a few back uga had lost 2 I think early but went on a run and some here had them sneaking into the big game if they won the sec but they didnt.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

No worries trolls UGA won't win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No worries trolls UGA won't win.



Dog fan here

See....


Go dog


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

UT if back.


----------

